# What have you taken?



## GA Bowhunter (Feb 23, 2007)

What all have you taken or shot at with your recurve/long bow?

For me it's just been alot of foam and stumps.
But I've only been shooting for a month, I hope to have some good pics come deer season.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 23, 2007)

I've killed one doe with my recurve. 20 yards and couldn't believe what I just did. It was cool.

Oh, and one squirrel


----------



## FVR (Feb 23, 2007)

Countless rabbits, few squirrels, a few muskrats, and a hog.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 23, 2007)

Bounced a judo off a dillo and stuck a hog at 20yrds.  Tracked approx. 250yrds to the swamp and she was gone.  I hated that I couldnt recover her, but I was amazed that I hit the spot I wanted on my first attempt.


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Yet to hunt with the recurve. Shot the compound(s) for almost 10 years and sold both in a yard sale about a year ago and dedicated my life to traditional. I've shot my recurve for about 7 years but didn't get serious (good)enough with it to be fair to the game. Hereby giving fair warning to deer and bear come September.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rabbits, squirrels, 'possums, 'dillos, 'coons, carp, turtles, birds, snakes, rats, bullfrogs, one turkey and deer. Have yet to kill a pig but want to REAL bad.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2007)

maconducks said:


> Bounced a judo off a dillo and stuck a hog at 20yrds.  Tracked approx. 250yrds to the swamp and she was gone.  I hated that I couldnt recover her, but I was amazed that I hit the spot I wanted on my first attempt.



WOW maconducks, that was an awesome shot ricocheting that arrow off the 'dillo into the pig. Not surprized you didn't find the pig 'cause those judo points don't leave much of a blood trail.  

Seriously, I hate you didn't find your pig. I have bounced a few arrows off 'dillos too and they are hard to find after taking off into space.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Feb 23, 2007)

ed'sboy said:


> Yet to hunt with the recurve. Shot the compound(s) for almost 10 years and sold both in a yard sale about a year ago and dedicated my life to traditional. I've shot my recurve for about 7 years but didn't get serious (good)enough with it to be fair to the game. Hereby giving fair warning to deer and bear come September.



Thats what I done too!
I shot a compound for 12 years and it got to the point where it was not fun to shoot anymore, so I sold it. Now I have a recurve and I can't stop shootin that thang


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

I used all my billiard skills on that shot!  J/k After reading that post agian, I sound like a trick shot artist!


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

I do have a delta 3d turkey in the yard that has been seriously abused that last couple of weeks.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 15, 2007)

somewhere between 200 and 225 deer and pigs together, most every legal smallgame critter in Ga,Turkeys,Fox,Bobcat and fish. RC.


----------



## markland (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty much like Robert, many deer, many hogs, turkeys, mule deer, elk, goats, alligators, every small game you can hunt as well as all fish you can shoot, including saltwater.  In fact when I finally got my bear last year, I officially had killed every legal animal, small and large, including fish, that you can legally harvest with a bow in GA.  That includes ducks, geese, everything!  Of course I have been hunting strictly with trad bows for the last 14 years or so.  Mark


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2007)

I switched to Trad Archery 3 years ago and the first year I missed several deer. The next season I shot a 6 point and lost him in a large swamp where the water was hip high.

This past season I harvested a doe at 33 yards in November and I also got a small hog in February. Missed 2 other doe's during the season.

Even though I did not recover the 6 point I know he died so I count him.

So for me it is a 6 point, a doe, and a hog plus alot of stumps, foam, rocks, fence post etc...


----------



## halrowland (Mar 16, 2007)

Al, I know a fellow that just might be able to help you out with those piggies.  You might see him if you're going to the TBG shoot this weekend....Hal HOGTAMER Rowland


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2007)

halrowland said:


> Al, I know a fellow that just might be able to help you out with those piggies.  You might see him if you're going to the TBG shoot this weekend....Hal HOGTAMER Rowland



PM sent!


----------



## ngabearhunter (Mar 16, 2007)

All GA animals: 1 bear, 4 deer, 2 squirells, 1 rabbit, carp, gar, 1 beaver, 1 pig. Have missed 1 coyote, 2 gray foxes.
Hunted with a recurve for 3 yrs, then moved on to a compound.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 16, 2007)

1 deer, a bumblebee (on the wing!!!)  and tons of fish !!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 18, 2007)

lots of deer,wild pigs, 1 wild turkey.....small game...carp/gar......arm-i-dillias .........and have taken deer and pigs both with "stone points' out of my recurve"


----------



## Al33 (Mar 18, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> 1 deer, a bumblebee (on the wing!!!)  and tons of fish !!!



OK Feral, fess up, that bumblebee was stationary while hovering when you shot him out of the air at 20 yards.   



> and have taken deer and pigs both with "stone points' out of my recurve"



ACA, I would love to see any pic's you might have of the stone points and kills you made with them. That's kool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2007)

I`ve taken deer, hogs, rabbits, squirrels,  coons, possums, `dillers, carp, gar, and turtles.


----------



## Southbow (Mar 19, 2007)

Deer, hogs, carp, gar, squirrels, possum, armadillas, probably forgetting a few critters. Can't wait to get back on the hogs this weekend.

chris


----------



## shortdawgs (Mar 22, 2007)

You mean we can actually POST what we've taken with traditional gear here and not get flamed?? or called game hogs, or get banned?? I'm thinking I like this place.

Hey Carter!

can't wait til next month. Want me to grab your regular campin spot for ya?

Hunt Hard,

Lance


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 22, 2007)

Mostly small game, a hog and a deer


----------



## robert carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Lance, I went up in the boat on Thursday setting hooks for flatheads .Made a couple short scouting loops and it looks good.RC


----------



## shortdawgs (Mar 26, 2007)

Catch any fish?? I gotta new chum recipe for ya too BTW.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 27, 2007)

I couldn't imagine taking a bore or a bear with a bow the pucker factor has to be pretty high, pulling tighty whitey's out fer a week.


----------



## JSOG (Mar 28, 2007)

The only bear I took died FAST... Most hogs are good  too.
ONE was a mold breaker tho.
cut two dogs, n had four arrows thru lungs n heart before he quit.

the tuffest award still goes to squirrels in my book.
(Now mindja.. MY book is a small one. burried under a flat rock!)


----------



## Southbow (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey John,
I wanna hunt me a bear one of these days. I'd love to spend some time chasing them on Cohutta Wilderness, but I just can't get over that bringing them out whole rule. What the (%*# are they thinking?

Do bears have small lungs like hogs?

chris


----------



## shortdawgs (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris,

Johns in Tejas chasin piggies right now. But yea they're shoved forawrd pretty good like hogs.. but normally just a shade bigger pound for pound.

Alot of the guys up here and quartering up and packing out bigger bears.... I guess as long as they're puttin more than 75#s on the scales there's not alot DNR can complain about to em.


----------



## markland (Mar 30, 2007)

John, great to hear from you again!  I always thought the same about bringing them out whole, but I have talked with DNR and the game wardens up there and that is not the case, but they may require you to take them back into where you shot the bear and show them the carcass or gut pile.  They have such a problem with baiting and poaching bears up there.  Personally for me, mine was no problem.   I brought mine out, skinned him and quartered him up.  Signed in on the check sheet and brought him home.  I got in touch with the DNR office and arranged a time to meet a ranger near my hometown and he checked the hide and gave me the tag for it, no problem.  Just be sure to remove as much meat as possible and leave evidence of sex attached to the quarter as well.    Mark


----------



## Southbow (Mar 30, 2007)

Well that sounds much better. I don't drag anything anymore. Every deer or hog I shoot gets quartered where they drop. I may have to attend the TBG Cohutta hunt next year. Used to do some backpacking up there and have always wanted to hunt it.

thanks,
chris


----------

